# Is it true? Speedball ink does not need to be heat by iron or a conveyor oven?



## yyuko55 (May 16, 2008)

Is it true? Speedball ink does not need to be heat by iron or a conveyor oven?
Several friend said to me they have never been heat thier t-shirts.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They will air dry, but you will find the color lasting longer if the ink is heat set. If you are looking for that faded ink look, then heat set is not necessary.


----------



## yyuko55 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you again! I think you also aswered my anothre question!
How about catalyst??? It also will fade?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I didn't think speedball had a catalyst. Does it?


----------



## yyuko55 (May 16, 2008)

They do not have. 
I mean for the different ink Because now I use Aqua Bright Textile Ink. Sorry!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If its water based it will air dry but should still be heatset.


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

can you heat set in a laundry dryer set to high???? after it has air dried???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

smitty said:


> can you heat set in a laundry dryer set to high???? after it has air dried???


You can, and it will help. But it's still not as good as using an iron or heat press.


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

ok thank you for the reply


----------

